# Corner Bow or Cube - part deux



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Now that Munster has posted some awesome prices and I have convinced the wife to let me replace the 20 gallon, I'm resurrecting this poll I started before the site crash. The candidates are 30x30x24 cube (70 gallons) or 92 gallon corner bow.

I know some of you will say go for the 92 because it's bigger. Well, it's not, in terms of useable space, but because the tank will go in the corner of my living room, fit is a premium and if I go with a cube 30x 30x 24 is pushing it, and I might have to drop to a 24x24x24 cube (currently the 20 is 24x12x18H) so I am doubling my usable space at least.

Remember that the main feature of this tank will be plecos and secondarily, it will be planted lightly (not sure about CO2 injection yet).

Anyway, I'd like to hear some pros and cons. The ones I know of are:

Corner bow Pros:
1. space efficient
2. wow factor

Cons:
1. difficult to light
2. distortion for photos

Cube Pros:
1. Nice footprint
2. More width to aquascape
3. Way more lighting options

Cons:
1. difficult to position for viewing - juts out into room if facing out, or see corner edge is fitted into corner


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, one thing I forgot is that the cube is cheaper, and the tops and stand will be cheaper too (I need to cover it to keep the kids from fishing).


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Tough call. I have a fondness for bows, but I also think it would look kinda cool to see a cube along 2 sides, even though you would see a corner seam. The stand would be able to be integrated right into the wall, creating a seamless look. For those reasons, and the ones you listed I think I have to go with the cube.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I just voted for a cube myself.  Cheap is good. I'm thinking I might sump it too. If so, a cube would be more efficient that way also. Heck I can even use my current 20 gallon as the sump.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL, looking good for the cube. Sumping it seems like a good option. Ok, I can start designing a stand. Canopy too right?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

target said:


> LOL, looking good for the cube. Sumping it seems like a good option. Ok, I can start designing a stand. Canopy too right?


If it's a cube then it'll have a canopy I think. But I'm still considering the MH suspended. Canopy with retro fit t5's would be a lot cheaper though, I think.

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/s...T5+Tek+Retrofit+System+-+2-Bulb,+2+x+24W.html

$120 includes the reflectors.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Pretty good price


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

You know, the more I think about it, the more I think you should have the corner stick out into the room. That way your sump could run front to back in the stand and you would have access to it from either side. 2 doors in the front of each side.


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

lol appears that the cube has won 

I've got a regular 10gal sitting at the corner of the living room so I can view from either sofas. It fits just nice and great view.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i like the corner bowfronts..
real nice looking tanks!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

target said:


> You know, the more I think about it, the more I think you should have the corner stick out into the room. That way your sump could run front to back in the stand and you would have access to it from either side. 2 doors in the front of each side.


Never thought of that. Good idea. The other thing I might do is just run my 2028 on it when I replace it with a Pro III (soon). Even in that aspect, getting at it from two sides would be handy, especially if I am injecting CO2.



athena said:


> lol appears that the cube has won
> 
> I've got a regular 10gal sitting at the corner of the living room so I can view from either sofas. It fits just nice and great view.


Yeah, I have a 15 that's set up that way, but my 20 faces into the room. So far, only Daniel and I have voted, so it's a landslide.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

ben_mbu said:


> i like the corner bowfronts..
> real nice looking tanks!


Thanks Ben. I like them too. But I guess since I'm limited in space (because of the corner) I am trying to make the best of it. My wife will not allow any more tanks in the living room than that. I'm having to divert my plans for more tanks until I have a fish room.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

I would go with cube


----------

